# Fan/Cpu Problem??



## xjack111 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi there,

I bought a brand new PC just over 2 and a half years ago. It was a custom build unit. When I received the PC I did notice that the fan seemed overly loud (louder than I have experienced in other pc's before, but I thought nothing of it as this was more powerful than any other pc I had ever bought before.

It is used purely for music production now and it is only after I have started to become a bit more knowledgable abou the technical side of PCs that I have realized that the fan spins at the same speed REGARDLESS of the CPU activity. I have used speedfan to reduce the fan speed (it seems that only one will respond) and this obviously makes a noticeable difference to noise. According to Speedfan the fan is running at 100% constantly which I guess is part of the problem.

Does this sound like a fault somewhere in the system? Im guessing it should speed up and slow down depending on rises in temperature but this does not seem to happen.

If someone could help me to firstly confirm my suspicions that there is a problem ( I dont know what would cause this) and secondly think of a solution I would be eternally greatful.

Ideally in the longrun I would like to replace whatever possible to reduce fan noise significantly (as I know the units I bought are cheap and shoddy, if anyone has any pointers that would be great too.

Many Thanks!

J

CPU SPEC

Win XP


Akasa AK960 Heatsink w Fan




2x Barracude Hard Drive




BLUE STORM 400W Power Supply




DVD-RW AND CD-RW (17339)



P5LD2 DELUXE (30389)PENTIUM D DUAL CORE 3.2GHZ
RADEON X300 128MB
RAM DDR2 2GB
SILVER 1


----------



## equilar (Feb 17, 2009)

Modern motherboards can detect the temp of the CPU and will turn the fan off and on to keep it around the optimal temp. The PSU fan will be constant. It could just be build quality, could be a bearing out of alignment. If you take the side of the case you will be able to tell which fan it is.
If you want to upgrade you can get ultra quiet fans or you could spend the big bucks and go for liquid cooled


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Check the connection between the fan and the motherboard. If it has been conected to the power supply then it won't adjust itself with regards to speed. It'll basically spin at a constant speed unless you up the threshold on the fan utility and then it'll spin faster. Most motherboards have onboard utilities that have modes and of course each mode will result in faster fans. 

Jones


----------

